# Fränkische Schweiz - Wohin?



## bronks (17. Mai 2016)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne mal in die Fränkische Schweiz fahren und suche nach Empfehlungen. Irgendwo mittendrin. So in der Umgebung von Pottenstein dachte ich.

Was ist mir wichtig
+ Tolle Biergärten oder Cocktailbars, die auch nach Sonnenuntergang offen haben
+ Gepflegte Liegewiese mit Bademöglichkeit in netter Landschaft. Muß nicht beheizt sein, ein kalter Bach tut es auch
+ Es soll kein Radlausflug werden. Eher zum Chillen.

In welchem Dörfchen soll ich mich einnisten?
Wohin zum Faulenzen?
Wohin am Abend?

Danke schon mal

Bronks


----------



## Deleted 369460 (17. Mai 2016)

die fränggische Schweiz is a ansicher Biergarddn, wennsd da kan findsd nachhadd bisdd scho draussn aus da fränggischn 

In Boddnstaa (Pottenstein) hast Du viele Möglichkeiten inkl. Felsenbad. Für die gläubigen gibt es Gössmastaa (Gößweinstein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (17. Mai 2016)

Aber auch zum Biken a Draum


----------



## bronks (18. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> In Boddnstaa (Pottenstein) hast Du viele Möglichkeiten inkl. Felsenbad. Für die gläubigen gibt es Gössmastaa (Gößweinstein)


Boddnstaa gefällt mir auf dem SatBild ganz gut. 

Sind dort gerade viele Leute? Wir denken darüber nach, ob wir kommenden Mittwoch hinfahren sollten bzw. könnten?

Wie ist so der Altersdurchnitt dort?

Auf dem Marktplatz stehen ein paar Tische? Ist der Laden mit der WindsBar in Torbole vergleichbar? Die Biergärten sind wohl etwas versteckt?




derwaaal schrieb:


> Aber auch zum Biken a Draum


Die Weiblichkeit hat schon befohlen, das Radl mitzunehmen. Chillen ist damit wohl gestrichen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Mai 2016)

Wie lange willst denn bleiben, nur einen Tag, ein Wochenende oder ein- zwei Wochen?

Wir sind Franken, wir sind mit nichts vergleichbar


Altersdurchschintt, naja schau mal


----------



## Deleted 369460 (18. Mai 2016)

Hier kannst dann auch noch vorbei schauen

http://www.e-fun-park-pottenstein.de/


----------



## bronks (19. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wie lange willst denn bleiben, nur einen Tag, ein Wochenende oder ein- zwei Wochen?


So 5 Tage, wenn der Wetterbericht schönes Wetter vorlügt.   Die Hotels scheinen aber schon gut ausgebucht zu sein.

Danke für die Videos. Ich glaube, dass wir uns auf Radln und Klettern beschränken. Chillen nur noch wenn Zeit übrig bleibt.



FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Altersdurchschintt, naja schau mal


Ja, ok. Wir werden die jüngsten sein ...


----------



## derwaaal (19. Mai 2016)

bronks schrieb:


> Die Weiblichkeit hat schon befohlen, das Radl mitzunehmen. Chillen ist damit wohl gestrichen.


Sonst is doch andersrum


----------



## Milan0 (19. Mai 2016)

http://www.franken-tour.de/wanderungen/5-seidla-steig/5-seidla-steig.html


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

Milan0 schrieb:


> http://www.franken-tour.de/wanderungen/5-seidla-steig/5-seidla-steig.html



Bierwanderung darf natürlich nicht fehlen, wobei es ja auch noch andere Bierwanderwege gibt, die weniger überlaufen sind, z.B. Brauereiweg Aufseß, das macht dann auch mitm Radl spass.

http://www.brauereiweg.de/


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2016)

nen Tipp fürn Biergarddn hab ich a no 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1_qexPQ0FcXR0tPQkRsSXVxVlk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (21. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube, dass es jetzt in den Ferien nichts wird. Hotels, die OK wären, sind leider alle schon belegt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Mai 2016)

was brauchts viel ausser ein Bett und n Frühstück wenn man den ganzen Tag auf Erlebnistour ist?


----------



## bronks (25. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> was brauchts viel ausser ein Bett und n Frühstück wenn man den ganzen Tag auf Erlebnistour ist?


Gepflegtes Zimmer. Bad mit Duschkabine. Balkon. Großes Bett und Bettwäsche mit 220m länge ... usw ... usf ...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. Mai 2016)

hier schon nachgefragt?
http://places.bayern-online.de/fraenkische-schweiz/pottenstein/pension-haus-sophia


----------



## bronks (28. Mai 2016)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> hier schon nachgefragt?


Das habe ich schon letzte Woche entdeckt. Es ist dem Preis entsprechend. Gepflegte Zimmer sind vergleichbar mit gepflegter Garderobe. Nur weil der alte Kaputzenpulli + alte Jogginghose gewaschen und gebügelt sind, kommt man trotzdem nicht in den Club rein.

Statt Franken war ich die letzten Tage im Inntal und werde hier wohl noch eine Weile bleiben.


----------



## pinguin (30. Mai 2016)

Servusla... Ich war verg. Samstag in der Fränkischen zwecks Sponti-MTB und hatte mir hierfür die "*Fette Trailrunde um das Trubachtal*" von gpsies gezogen. Mir persönlich hat die Runde gut gefallen, mir war nach gepflegter Ruhe und abwechslungsreicher Landschaft usw. Kollegas waren nicht ganz so überzeugt, da zu wenige Trails usw.

Daher die Frage: Was wäre alternativ empfehlenswert/möglich ab Forchheim/Ebermannstadt? Trailanteil recht hoch in Relation zur Streckenlänge, Schwierigkeit S1/S2, bis 50 km respektive 5 Stunden Länge.

Danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (30. Mai 2016)

Ab Ebermannstadt Rothenbühl kannst eine Tour starten rauf zur Burgruine Neideck - Trainmeusel - Muggendorf - Streitberg - Gasseldorf -  Ebermannstadt Rothenbühl .... da hast du wenig Asphalt / Schotteranteil, hohen Trailanteil ein paar Treppen runterwärts, Spitzkehren u.s.w. dabei und einige Hm 

Track habe ich allerdings keinen, logge nur selten mit.

Das Video ist ein Zusammenschnitt von dem Trail von Trainmeusel nach Muggendorf runter


----------



## pinguin (31. Mai 2016)

Super, damit beschäftige ich mich - wird sich im www schon a bissl was an gpx-Daten finden lassen, was zu deinen Eckpunkten der Tour passt


----------



## derwaaal (31. Mai 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Super, damit beschäftige ich mich - wird sich im www schon a bissl was an gpx-Daten finden lassen, was zu deinen Eckpunkten der Tour passt


Oder mal bei einer Tourankündigung hier mitfahren, z.B. Leutenbach-Thread


----------



## pinguin (2. Juni 2016)

Ich hab' rund eine Autostunde zu euch, das ist spontan eher schwierig. Aber falls ihr mal was "größeres" vorhabt, wo dann eh der ganze Tag drauf geht, dann wäre ich schon sehr interessiert.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage. Im Juli fahre ich mit alten Freunden von Erlangen aus folgende "Rundtour":

Am Freitag (15.7.) zunächst von Erlangen nach Muggendorf. Am Samstag (16.7.) dann nach Kronach und am Sonntag (17.7.) von dort zur Burg Rabenstein. Montag (18.7.) von dort nach Erlangen zurück.

Hat jemand einen Eindruck, was für diese Tour gute Wege bzw. Trails sein könnten, oder wen ich darauf ansprechen könnte?

Grüße Bernd (aus Bonn).


----------



## bronks (23. März 2017)

Letztes Jahr bin ich tatsächlich nicht hingekommen. Jetzt starte ich einen neuen Anlauf 

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Hotelempfehlung? 

Kriterien wären:
- Boddnstaa und Umgebung
- Gepflegte und moderne Zimmer. Also eine Zimmer in die der Sperrmüll aus den 80ern entsorgt wurde.
- Bad mit Duschkabine
- Balkon
- Pool + evtl. Wellness


----------



## reblaus_MSP (23. Juli 2017)

Ich bin übernächste Woche ein paar Tage in der Fränkischen Schweiz, Unterkunft in Gößweinstein.
Hat jemand ein paar Empfehlungen für schöne Tagestouren? Es muss nicht den ganzen Tag über Singletrails gehen, schöne Aussichten und andere Highlights werden auch gerne genommen 
Es gibt bestimmt ein paar schöne Ecken bzw. Passagen die man ansteuern sollte. Wenn jemand GPS-Touren hat wäre das natürlich auch klasse


----------



## TheFroggy (24. Juli 2017)

Moin @reblaus_MSP ,

ohje da gibt es so viel, am besten mal bei Komoot gucken, Highlights in der nähe sind auf jedenfalls die Burgruine Neideck, Druidenhain, Riesenburg oder Burg Rabenstein und und und. Da gibt es so viel. 

hier gibt es ein paar fertige Touren http://www.fraenkische-schweiz.com/de/erleben/aktiv/mountainbiken/tourenplaner-mountainbiken.html
hier ist eine Tour wo der Kollege in Behringersmühle gestartet ist: http://www.herrseitz.de/2013/11/mit-dem-mtb-durchs-ahorn-und-aufsesstal/

Der herrseitz hat noch mehr in der Umgebung gemacht und auf seinen Blog beschrieben, einfach mal da durch klicken.  

Viel Spaß.


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Juli 2017)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein paar Empfehlungen für schöne Tagestouren? Es muss nicht den ganzen Tag über Singletrails gehen, schöne Aussichten und andere Highlights werden auch gerne genommen
> Es gibt bestimmt ein paar schöne Ecken bzw. Passagen die man ansteuern sollte. Wenn jemand GPS-Touren hat wäre das natürlich auch klasse



der übliche Tip:
https://madmediaworks.de/bikeguide/

die Touren mit 4 oder 5 Punkten Anspruch Erlebniswert haben schon Potential


----------



## LeFritzz (26. Juli 2017)

Da gibt es auch noch was:

http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ray123456 (20. Oktober 2017)

Meine Lieblingsstrecke in der Fränggischen ist dieser *Trail durch Ahorntal hier* (einfach toll zum Fahren und an vielen Hot Spots- z.B. Burg Rabenstein - vorbei)


----------

